# Download pictures to a Netbook?



## DeltaDart1 (Mar 24, 2011)

My wife bought a Acer Aspire One netbook. She also bought a Nikon Coolpix S6000 digital camera. She would like to transfer her photos from the camera to the netbook. Is this possible for her to do it? If so what does she need to do? Thanks!


----------



## PohTayToez (Mar 24, 2011)

A lot of Aspire Ones have SD slots which would be a common media for digital cameras to take. Otherwise you could get a USB cable for the camera or a USB adapter for whatever memory card it takes.


----------



## DeltaDart1 (Mar 24, 2011)

PohTayToez said:


> A lot of Aspire Ones have SD slots which would be a common media for digital cameras to take. Otherwise you could get a USB cable for the camera or a USB adapter for whatever memory card it takes.



I'm sorry but i'm not following what you are saying. Are you saying to take the memory card out of the camera and insert it into the netbook? The camera came with a USB cable so would I connect it to the camera and plug the USB end into one of the netbooks usb ports? Thanks!


----------



## tremmor (Mar 24, 2011)

have to read the instructions but can download from the camera. I bought a usb adapter as mentioned also for laptop. reads all formats. you can buy any store in the states. radio shack, target or where ever. Its copy and paste. then you delete off the SD drive. After a period of time on the drive like say 3 mo i back up again. and again. and again. look at the format the camera saves as. the external should usb easily. mine does like 18 formats and compatible with all as far as i know.


----------



## DeltaDart1 (Mar 24, 2011)

I just checked the specs on the netbook and it says it has a 2 in 1 card reader.


----------



## CrayonMuncher (Mar 24, 2011)

I've had a nikon camera before and you can use the software but if you just plug it in using the USB cable the computer should detect it as usb mass storage and appear like a hard drive where you can drag and drop files.
Software provided is not always needed, in fact I dont think I have come accross a situation where it is needed.

Alternatively if you can take the memory card out and put it into the card reader, if it fits obviosly, that will be even quicker and it will probably transfer files quicker as well.


----------



## jd132 (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes...take out the XD/SD(etc.) card from the camera, put it into the slot on the computer. Or use the USB cable...same thing that innercx said..


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Mar 24, 2011)

DeltaDart1 said:


> I just checked the specs on the netbook and it says it has a 2 in 1 card reader.



Well then you should be all set


----------



## Nanobyte (Mar 24, 2011)

I prefer to use USB.  I'm not that keen on handling SD cards.  If you don't have any Nikon software installed, the Windows Scanner and Camera Wizard will probably start up automatically.  Not great but usable - typical mediocre Windows app.


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Mar 24, 2011)

Nanobyte said:


> I prefer to use USB.  I'm not that keen on handling SD cards.  If you don't have any Nikon software installed, the Windows Scanner and Camera Wizard will probably start up automatically.  *Not great but usable - typical mediocre Windows app.*



I rather like the bundled Windows utility for pictures, it's a whole lot better than some of that crap those camera makers bundle with their cameras.


----------



## DeltaDart1 (Mar 24, 2011)

*Problem solved*

Here's what I did. I removed the card from the camera and installed it into the slot on the side of the netbook. Clicked it a couple of times and all the pictures were downloaded to the netbook. Many thanks for all of your help. I do appreciate it.  John


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Mar 24, 2011)

DeltaDart1 said:


> Here's what I did. I removed the card from the camera and installed it into the slot on the side of the netbook. Clicked it a couple of times and all the pictures were downloaded to the netbook. Many thanks for all of your help. I do appreciate it.  John



Glad to help


----------



## Dystopia (Mar 26, 2011)

DeltaDart1 said:


> I'm sorry but i'm not following what you are saying. Are you saying to take the memory card out of the camera and insert it into the netbook? The camera came with a USB cable so would I connect it to the camera and plug the USB end into one of the netbooks usb ports? Thanks!



Yes, that is exactly what you would need to do.


----------

